# Collet Blocks???



## Kroll (Jan 13, 2019)

Guys the net is full of collet blocks,just starting out and I need this for one of my future projects.Looking at the 5C cause watching Youtubes saying that the 5C has more holding power for little longer pieces.But as I search either on ebay or All Indust. they all look the same but which ones is more accurate than the other?Say I'm using the square holder as you rotate it to machine a part if its not spot on well neither will your part.Na not making nothing for Nasa but for 50.00 or so I would like it to be the best it can be.What vendor would you purchase your blocks from that are good?


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Jan 13, 2019)

I just got the cheapest ones I could find. I figure the collet is more important than the block - if the block is out of square, you can put some drill rod in a collet and use that as a reference to mill the block square. 

Of course, making them is even cheaper and a fine project to take on


----------



## mikey (Jan 13, 2019)

Kroll said:


> Guys the net is full of collet blocks,just starting out and I need this for one of my future projects.Looking at the 5C cause watching *Youtubes saying that the 5C has more holding power for little longer pieces*.But as I search either on ebay or All Indust. they all look the same but which ones is more accurate than the other?Say I'm using the square holder as you rotate it to machine a part if its not spot on well neither will your part.Na not making nothing for Nasa but for 50.00 or so I would like it to be the best it can be.What vendor would you purchase your blocks from that are good?



Kroll, a few comments:

Because something is said on YouTube does not make it true.
A 5C collet holds with the first 1/2" or so. An ER collet holds with the entire length of the collet; this increases accuracy as well as holding power. 5C may hold pieces shorter than 3/4" long but once the part being held is at least 3/4" then an ER collet will hold it better.
Which collet system do you use? If you use 5C then buy 5C collet blocks. If you use ER collets then buy  ER collet blocks.
I do not know that there is a "premier" collet block maker. Most blocks should be okay; we are not trying to hold parts with tenths accuracy in this application. My 5C blocks come from Tormach and my ER blocks are from ArcEuro Trade, both Chinese. I wish there was a US maker of these things but to my knowledge, no US maker is putting these out. Anyway, my Chinese blocks work well enough for the application.


----------



## Kroll (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks guys,point taken.In future I also want to get a spin indexer so I am going with the 5C for those kind of projects.I kinda figure that what I see on Youtube is not written in stone but they sure do get me fired up


----------



## Kroll (Jan 14, 2019)

Guys I’m looking at Interstate brand collet blocks from Penn Tool Co anyone have any thoughts on this brand and company


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 14, 2019)

Kroll said:


> Guys I’m looking at Interstate brand collet blocks from Penn Tool Co anyone have any thoughts on this brand and company


They work just fine for me...


----------

